# first muley and in velvet



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

shot it with my pse, darkhorse arrows, vanetec vanes and epek broadheads....deer made it 30 yards max and he was on the ground


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

congrats! nice deer!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

thats awesome,well done.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea....I want to do that!!!!!

Nice Derr my man!!!!!


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome deer! Congratulations.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

That Velvet is totally Sexy! GJ Man!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Suweet! Congrats bud!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a nice deer!!


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats on a great deer! That gets the blow pumping for hunting season!!!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats ! ............My turn ?
Glen


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Buck. Congrats


----------



## Proclaim (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet!! Tell us the story! Long stalk? Long shot? Etc.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

it is actually a short story, went with a buddy to walk a coulie 40 yards wide. He said make sure you nock and arrow and be ready. sure enough about 50 yards into the coulie 3 mulies bust out right below him and across from me. Two of the mulies that were smaller went behind me and the bigger one went right below the top of the coulie and stop turned around and ran back towards the other two. he stop between 27-32 yards slightly quartering to me and I drew back and nailed him...max 30 yard run and he was done.


----------



## Proclaim (Feb 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Great memories made for sure! Thanks for sharing.


----------

